# yeast



## lily (May 16, 2011)

im wondering if someone can advise me,i think my dog has a minor yeast problem ,i have cut all carbs and sugar from her diet ,started using apple cider vinegar on her paws and the itchy spots,shes no longer itching till she bleeds so massive improvement threre,no longer licking her paws,but have noticed her eyes are slightly puffy and watering,im thinking perhaps its the yeast comming out of her body,can someone advise please,karen


----------

